# fluttering feeling in womb area



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello, 

Quick question, this morning (3 days since last chlomid tablet)  (4th round)  i have had a funny feeling really low down about 5 inches above my pubic bone but inside of me (kind of where i think my uterus is??)

its as if something is blowing bubbles inside me almost like a flutter it last for about 3-4 seconds, it started at about 7.30am (getting ready for work) and its still happening now at 11am, about 4 -5 times an hour.

Does anyone know what this is? its never happened to me before - i am NOT pregnant as i'm on day 8 of my cycle.

Thanks.


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi JagCat 

Saw your post and didn't want to read and run.  

I think that the fluttering feelings maybe your ovary's producing follies. I sometimes get this feeling when I'm almost due to ovulate but I do get a dull pain with it too. Do you normally get any type of ovulation pain? 

Sorry I can't offer any other advice. Hope this helps a little  

Best of luck with this cycle. Sending you  

Tamsin x


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi,

thanks for replying,  I did wonder if it was my ovaries but its dead centre, and i thought your ovaries were to the left/right.

i've never had this feeling ever in my life even whilst on chlomid. i did an opt and it was negative, its not there today so i have no idea what it was. 

I've never known myself ovulate, i did have a positive opk last cycle but that just shows the surge i don't know if i actually ovulated as i'm not being monitored.

Thanks for the reply and the    , i have everything crossed this month as its my last cycle of chlomid!!


----------

